# Trivia 4/19



## luckytrim (Apr 19, 2018)

trivia 4/19
DID YOU KNOW...
The Rwandan genocide occurred between April and July of 1994.  Over the 
course of 100 days, the ethnic majority group, the Hutu,  systematically 
murdered over 800,000 Tutsi, the minority  population.

1. Who Am I ??
I grew up in Arizona where my family had a department store. I  served 
several terms as US senator and was the Republican candidate  for President 
in 1964. My name was synonymous with the conservative  movement.
2. "Walk This Way" was performed by what American hard rock  group ?
3. What is the oldest city in the US founded by a  European?
4. Name the two men who served as Vice-President to Richard  Nixon...
5. What does D.A.R.E. stand for ?
6. Complete this quote said by Elaine on Seinfeld: "Maybe the  _________ ate 
your baby."
7. In England, the game is called draughts; what's the game  called in 
America ?
8. In what country can you find the Chicxulub Crater, the  remains of a 
catastrophic impact that had a great effect on life on  earth?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
International Falls, Minnesota is the only U.S. city where you  can look 
south and see Canada.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Barry Goldwater
2. Aerosmith
3. St. Augustine, Florida
4. Spiro Agnew and Gerald Ford
5. Drug Abuse Resistance Education
6. Dingo
7. Checkers
8. Mexico




CRAP !!
There is only one city that fits this description, and that’s  Detroit, 
Michigan, which lies north of Windsor, Canada.


----------

